# Golden Retriever UK forum



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Hello,
Go to the brown bar above the threads and click on community and then on social groups..the UK group is there. You will be very welcome and we will be happy to have you join us


----------



## staffgirl68 (Nov 4, 2010)

Wow! Quick reply - thanks Elly!


----------



## Longstocking (Feb 26, 2017)

elly said:


> Hello,
> Go to the brown bar above the threads and click on community and then on social groups..the UK group is there. You will be very welcome and we will be happy to have you join us


Hi, I too am looking for the UK forum, but can't find any of the headings on the brown bar that you state - perhaps the forum has been updated since then - please help. 

Thanks 

Pip


----------



## Ryan 1234 (Apr 3, 2020)

Hello, my pup is 7months and he does everything I say until he sees another dog and off he goes. Is this normal at this age and will he grow out of it ?


----------

